# My Doe



## edenkay101 (Feb 18, 2014)

This is my dapple doe after she is clipped. Leave a comment.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Omgoodness! Adorable


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Chunky!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She's a thick girl for sure!


----------



## edenkay101 (Feb 18, 2014)

She actually isn't chunky that is her hair. It took over an hour just to wash her.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

She seems toed out on the front. Nice width, topline, and neck. Well blended too.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree with Cedar Point.  

So cute!


----------



## edenkay101 (Feb 18, 2014)

Yeah she is pigeon toed


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Were did you get her?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Never mind! I thought I recognized her but I looked at the doe I was thinking of and it's not her.. Do you have any pics of her just walking around? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads girls mentioned something to me about pictures. They say to stand back and use the telephoto if you have it. If you are too close, they look sort of strange. I think you might have been pretty close. I haven't taken pictures lately to see if it works for me. 
Oh. And take an angle where you can see all four legs/feet.

I hope they don't get mad at me for sharing their secrets.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

lol. If I didn't want those secrets shared... I wouldn't have shared them!


----------

